# Kultura > Kuzhina shqiptare dhe e huaj >  Sallam kakao (Pastë në akull ?)

## Henri

Biskotat Iliria i kam... edhe arrat... edhe kakao... edhe frigoriferin... te tjerat si dhe menyren e pregatitjes po ua le juve ne dore. Vetem shpejt se po e deshtova ka per t'u mbetur ne ndergjegjje  :sarkastik:

----------


## PINK

> Biskotat Iliria i kam... edhe arrat... edhe kakao... edhe frigoriferin... te tjerat si dhe menyren e pregatitjes po ua le juve ne dore. Vetem shpejt se po e deshtova ka per t'u mbetur ne ndergjegjje


Merri biskotat beji therrime therrime , gjithashtu dhe arrat .. perziji bashke mire e mire , merr gjalpin ( shkrije ose dhe ashtu po jo te jete shume i ngrire lol ) hidhi me duket dhe nje veze ( nuk jam e sigurte ) kakaon , perziji me nje luge apo pirun cte vij per mbare dhe beje ne form sallami , dhe fute ne ngrirje ( frigorifer ) .

Vallaji kaq me kujtohet Henri , motra ime e ka pas bere , qare kur i thone dikur .... cte haje te shkrihej ne goje . 

Besoj se te ndihmova . lol

----------


## TikTak

i veze thot Pink care je ti mi gjinokastrite jo po gjys veze

hidhi mi veze me shumice

ene ajo quhet sallom cokolate

qeka me barre i kjo fierakeja

----------


## Ihti

Oh c'na kujtuat!

mi thante duret mami...se une  futesha ne frigorifer i teri.

"po miqte c'do hane?" ... sa here i shaja miqte neper dhembe  :ngerdheshje: 


o Pinko...po sheqer nuk i hudhet?

----------


## PINK

> Oh c'na kujtuat!
> 
> mi thante duret mami...se une  futesha ne frigorifer i teri.
> 
> "po miqte c'do hane?" ... sa here i shaja miqte neper dhembe 
> 
> 
> o Pinko...po sheqer nuk i hudhet?



Oh e sheh ti , paskam harruar sheqerin . lol 

Po po dhe sheqer , na falni .

Tik tak , nje veze mer ... s'eshte puna per gjiro por dhe shume jo  se behet si llac pastaj .. veza eshte sa per ta lidh , brumin . Nejse une kaq mbaj mend se u be kohe e gjate shume qe skam ngrene me , qe kur me bente motra kur isha e vogel me ato biskotat 20 lekeshe ? apo 15-ce ? Eh kush i mban mend .

----------


## liliella

provoje me ready made jello pudding  dhe Jack D. (go easy on this now)

----------


## shkodrane82

Ca eshte ky sallam kakao se kam degju ndonjehere, ka ndonje emer tjeter
per te.....se sma do mendja se nuk e kam kerku...

Henri maj, na bane mu preke mrapa..lol.

----------


## bayern

Se boni ju shkodronet pranej. Me pyt mu e Ihtin qe kena na kan myll ne banjo se vidhshim sallamin e cokollates nga mamaja.  :ngerdheshje: 
Sinn sweet sinn.

----------


## Henri

Pinko jo me veze mi dreç se duhet me pa albuminen keto kohe (kena fillu me eat healthy - do fillojme pas sallam-kakao's dmth lol)

Larsus - e kishe mire deri kur vajte tek "light syrup" and it reminded me of golden showers and the fact that ne Shqipri s'kemi pas ndonjehere - shurup e kam fjalen :djall sarkastik:  Shkurt hesapi, un kam hall t'madh e m'duhet ky sallomi sot, po pa perzierje alla amerikonçe me vanilla e syrupra. Un du ate variantin qe biskotat Iliria i shtypje me shishe vaj kikiriku dhe kakao ishte pluhur qe te linte nje gisht mustaqe kur i futeshe me llap.

Iht e Bayern - te shkretet ne, na jepeshin vetem cepat e sallomit - ato qe nuk dilnin si copa te plota si dhe ndonje qe thyhej e shkerrmoqej gjate prerjes haha!

Domethene shkruani shkurt qarte e bukur, ene lejini Jack Daniels se do na shtyni ne mekat.

Lilith, jealous of competition, are you, my prettiest egg?

----------


## Pasiqe

Nuk e dini pse ju gra i thoni sallam se te shpia ime quhej "paste ne akull"

----------


## Pasiqe

Ja ta them une receten ashtu si e bente mami im para 20 vjetesh dhe une sot:

PASTE NE AKULL (APO SALLAM FRIGORIFERI)

Materiali:
-200g gjalpe. 
-1 veze
-Biskotat Iliria (pako biskota 50-lekeshe ali kelmendi perdorte motra e madhe e Pinkut, hahaha). Ti je goce e vogel dhe s'i mban mend biskotat Ali Kelmendi pra duhet ta gjesh vete sa grame se une s'e mbaj mend. Une ne nje vend tjeter merrja ca biskota qe ti s'i gjen ketu ne US. 
-3 luge sheqer
-kakao (1-2 luge)
-1 luge qumesht


Puna:
- Rrifet gjalpi me sheqerin sa te zbardhet (me qumesht qe te te ndihmoje).
- Kur shkrihet sheqeri hidhi vezen. Kur te behet nje mase e bute, hidh biskotat qe ke thermuar (une i therrmoj me shishe, po meqe jam nga kulprat, mos m'a var dhe perdor ndonje makine). 
- Nese biskotat s'jane shume te thata mos e hidh qumeshtin fare. Perzije mire e mire derisa masa eshte homogjene.
- Ndaj masen ne 3 pjese te barabarta: Njeren beje me kakao. Dy te tjerat mbaji ashtu si jane.
- Shto edhe arrat..dhe ndonje recel te forte (pak fare)
- Shtriji te tre masat dhe krijo tre shtresa. Shtroji te tre shtresat njera siper tjetres (shtresa me kakao ne mes) dhe beji ne forme rroleje (apo sallami, sic thua ti).
- Fute ne celofan e ne frigorifer.

Une e kam bere disa here dhe eshte e pagabueshme.

Ne qofte se ke ndonje batalion te vogel per vizite, ose ke vendosur te behesh amerikane sagllam, shumezoji masat, po ti dukesh e shkathet, dhe e kupton vete.

----------


## Henri

Zombo, te kam si shpirt te kam. Ma ke qare kete formulen, sikur te kisha time teze para syve 20 e kusur vjet me pare duke e bere m'u duk kur po e lexoja (mgjs vezen prape s'e mbaj mend haha). Hape skelet-nofullen e me thuaj cfare do tani, DVD-ne apo prevede ftoi? Jo prit, se me erdhi nje ide me e mire ne mend... po sikur te te nis nje kulper, njomezake, njomeshtake, buzequmesht, lastar ashtu sic e do ti? Me majat e bulezuara si sytha qershie? He pra, zgjidh, syrin, stomakun apo fund-barkun?

nsh: pasta ne akull nga anët e mia (Kallmi dmth) behej me akullore dhe me buke-sfungjer (c'ishte kjo mer aman?). Tek Partizani ishte embelsira me e kerkuar ne vitet '80. E de e, s'jam aq e re dreqin, madje kam arritur edhe kohen e qepës. Po edhe ti, qekur i thua nënës -mami- nuk duhet te me jeë edhe aq perpara.  :ngerdheshje:

----------


## Pasiqe

> Zombo, te kam si shpirt te kam. Ma ke qare kete formulen, sikur te kisha time teze para syve 20 e kusur vjet me pare duke e bere m'u duk kur po e lexoja (mgjs vezen prape s'e mbaj mend haha). Hape skelet-nofullen e me thuaj cfare do tani, DVD-ne apo prevede ftoi? Jo prit, se me erdhi nje ide me e mire ne mend... po sikur te te nis nje kulper, njomezake, njomeshtake, buzequmesht, lastar ashtu sic e do ti? Me majat e bulezuara si sytha qershie? He pra, zgjidh, syrin, stomakun apo fund-barkun?
> 
> nsh: pasta ne akull nga anët e mia (Kallmi dmth) behej me akullore dhe me buke-sfungjer (c'ishte kjo mer aman?). Tek Partizani ishte embelsira me e kerkuar ne vitet '80. E de e, s'jam aq e re dreqin, madje kam arritur edhe kohen e qepës. Po edhe ti, qekur i thua nënës -mami- nuk duhet te me jeë edhe aq perpara.


Henri po une te dhashe receten e ti me:

1. Krahason me tezen
2. Propozon nje kulper ne fund te barkut?

Sikur s'mu duk shume e lezecme nga ana jote: une s'jam homoseksual edhe pse marr pak vesh nga guzhina; ndoshta ti kujtove se jam femer, kush dreq e di. Shije shije kjo dynja.

Shperblimi: Fol per Kallmin.

----------


## Eraaa

Biskota Iliria? Kush biskote zevendeson kte emer ktej mi henri?

 :buzeqeshje:

----------


## ||xXx||

looOOool kur ta marosh po qe se o kaq i mir sa thot PINK na sill na i cop edhe ne knej ta provojm i her  :perqeshje:

----------


## Poison_Ivy

Po ky osht sallam-biskoti mo njerez.
Obobooo..... C'na kujtutat!
Sa per punen e vezes i hidhen 2 ose 3.
Me ket bera my bf fall in love wit me again se ja bona si nona e vet.  :pa dhembe:  
Burri kapet nga stomaku...

----------


## Inteligjentja

Kur kam qene e vofel, ime me gatuante nje tip embelsire te ftohte te cilin ne e njihnim me emrin sallam-cokollate . Mami im e kishte marre nga halla ime kete recete kaq te dashur dhe mgjth e ka gatuar plot here, tashti se mban me mend. Dje me hipi nepsi keq dhe nuk me shqitet nga mendja. Me aq sa mbaj mend une, sallam-cokollata behej me kakao, sheqer, biskota me duket (s'jam e sigurte) edhe pastaj palosej me qese (ne forme sallami  :syte zemra:  ) , futej ne frigorifer dhe pritej rrota rrota. Keto sqarime i bera ne rast se ju e keni pagezuar me ndonje emer tjeter embelsiren e shijshme. Ju lutem shtrydhni mire trute, pyesni edhe mamat dhe babat dhe me ktheni pergjigje. Deri atehere, do jem duke ngrene cokollata te thjeshta.  :oh:

----------


## kikimiki

> Kur kam qene e vofel, ime me gatuante nje tip embelsire te ftohte te cilin ne e njihnim me emrin sallam-cokollate . Mami im e kishte marre nga halla ime kete recete kaq te dashur dhe mgjth e ka gatuar plot here, tashti se mban me mend. Dje me hipi nepsi keq dhe nuk me shqitet nga mendja. Me aq sa mbaj mend une, sallam-cokollata behej me *kakao, sheqer, biskota* me duket (s'jam e sigurte) edhe pastaj palosej me qese (ne forme sallami  ) , futej ne frigorifer dhe pritej rrota rrota. Keto sqarime i bera ne rast se ju e keni pagezuar me ndonje emer tjeter embelsiren e shijshme. Ju lutem shtrydhni mire trute, pyesni edhe mamat dhe babat dhe me ktheni pergjigje. Deri atehere, do jem duke ngrene cokollata te thjeshta.


po , te gjitha  keto qe ke permendur jane , po ke harruar elementin kryesor qe do ti perzjeje te gjitha keto dhe ti jape masen e qullte,  GJALPIN e shkire.
 Masat me saktesi  nuk i di , me sy beji dhe sipas preferincave , por ingridientet jane vetem keto me sa di une, mund te vesh edhe aroma si aroma vanilje , apo rom, 
 Te befte mire

----------


## Inteligjentja

hmmm me verte  e ke ti? S'ja paskam mbytur kot une dmth. Lol une per masa me sy te thaj ne fakt. :P Po miell do kjo perzjerja apo jane biskotat qe e lidhin masen? Gjithesesi me behet qejfi qe u njihka si embelsire te pakten. Flm. kikimiki  :Lulja3:

----------


## PINK

> Kur kam qene e vofel, ime me gatuante nje tip embelsire te ftohte te cilin ne e njihnim me emrin sallam-cokollate . Mami im e kishte marre nga halla ime kete recete kaq te dashur dhe mgjth e ka gatuar plot here, tashti se mban me mend. Dje me hipi nepsi keq dhe nuk me shqitet nga mendja. Me aq sa mbaj mend une, sallam-cokollata behej me kakao, sheqer, biskota me duket (s'jam e sigurte) edhe pastaj palosej me qese (ne forme sallami  ) , futej ne frigorifer dhe pritej rrota rrota. Keto sqarime i bera ne rast se ju e keni pagezuar me ndonje emer tjeter embelsiren e shijshme. Ju lutem shtrydhni mire trute, pyesni edhe mamat dhe babat dhe me ktheni pergjigje. Deri atehere, do jem duke ngrene cokollata te thjeshta.


kjo ishte gjeja me e shijshme atehere . Lol

ashtu behet- biskota, sheqer ,kakao , gjalp .. futi dhe ca arra te shtypme se mire i ben . Te tjerat i di ti . Fute ngrije , dhe haje te ftohte.

----------

